# Anything to protect the pigs?



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm about to purchase a 40 acre piece of land, and would like to raise some free ranging pigs. BUT, I fear that wild dog packs or people will take my pigs. Is there any dog breed that will be good to herd the pigs and protect them? I live in the Southeastern state in Brazil, and my top worry is people stealing them, will any breed guard them from people and wild animals?


Also, there is quite a wild hog population around my area, and big predators like jaguars that follow them around. Anything I can do other than closing them up in a pen?


----------



## West Wind Acres (Apr 22, 2010)

I had the same fear when I started with pigs.  If you have at least one or two large pigs I doubt that you will have any problem.  One day I walked up to my fence from the woods and startled the pigs, they charged toward me in a V with the smallest between them.  Unless they were severely out numbered I doubt you will have any issues


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Will the pigs run if out numbered or will they fight?


----------



## West Wind Acres (Apr 22, 2010)

Im not sure.  They are very smart animals.  If you are worried a donkey could be used for protection


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Would the donkey follow them around though? I will be purchasing a 40 acre land and most of it is untouched forest. So I want to raise some free ranging animals, like pigs, pheasants, and wild game. I heard that donkeys are great against predators but i doubt they will want to follow the pigs around all day


----------

